# NHS funding



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi ladies,

We finally got the letter we having been waiting for from the NHS Personalised Care Team (after it being sent to the wrong person/address initially). 

It basically seems a standard letter and info sent to everyone requesting IVF. It asks us to return a consent form within 4 weeks (consenting to them contacting my GP for information) and a written statement, stating the reasons why we think the NHS should fund our treatment.

Our information will then be reviewed by a panel and decision made. 

I will obviously outline the unsuccesful treatments we have had to date in our statement but wanted some advise about what esle to put in? As we obviously want to advocate for ourselves but at the same time it feels a bit wrong having to write reasons why they should fund our treatment - feels like I am entering a competition if that makes sense, and I dont know what to write. Also I dont know whether to add that we are looking at having a private IVF in Feb/March or not?

Any suggestions welcome. I'm not holding out but want to give ourself the best chance. 

Is this the route others have had to go down to get NHS funding?

S x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I wonder if you are going to an expert panel, my friend sits on one for her PCT and they decide funding for care that isn't always on a protcol and they have letters etc from GP and patients.
L x


----------



## deemo (Oct 13, 2009)

It would be good to find out what they expect from your letter where you will state your motives. As a same sex couple you have as much right to IVF funding as a hetero couple as long as you have had failed donor insemination treatment or a diagnosed fertility problem.

If you have the impression that you have to justify yourself more as a lesbian couple (which you shouldn't!) then you can always quote http://www.britishfertilitysociety.org.uk/news/documents/SocialCriteriaAndNICEImplementation30Aug06.doc recommendation 10.

Have been discussing a very similar thing on the Rainbow Parents Gingerbeer forum which you might already have seen.

/links


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Gosh that sounds hard to write!!!

We managed to get NHS funding...fortunatly for us we did not have to battle and so we didnt have to write such a letter.

I am not sure about you telling them of your plans for IVF....whether this will go for or against you...as it does show you '*could* afford to go private. I dont know!!!

Just want to wish you good luck!!  

K


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

MandMtbe - Howdy, LTNS....

Just wanted to add that in Oxfordshire if you have had any privately funded attempt at fertility this automatically disqualifies you from having the NHS fund you. As they feel you can continue the attempts on your own merit without the help of the government.
So don't shot yourself in the foot. 



xxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello

I sit on some funding panels for the NHS and Social Services. I would def say _don't_ mention that you might be going for a private attempt. They don't need to know that . Not mentioning it isn't a lie, or witholding information - it just isn't relevant really 

Good Luck

LL xx

These are personal views of the poster and _not_ views of Fertility Friends


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks ladies for the advice,

We have decided not to tell the panel (It does sound like an expert panel *JJ1*) about our planned private IVF following your suggestions. We are fortunate enough to be able to have a private IVF, as we know we can pay for it over time (although initially we will have to put in on an interest free credit card!) We really hope our next treatment will work ,and are applying to the NHS funding as a back up plan, as I'm not sure we could afford to have another IVF this year if it doesnt work. But I am  we wont need the NHS!

*Misspie*, I cant believe they disqualify you for NHS if you have already had private first, that seems so unfair. I really hope our PCT do not have the same rule otherwise our self funded IUI's will rule us out.

*Deemo*, thanks for the link we will add this to our statement, and for advising me about the forum thread. Have been on GB forum months ago so I will have another peek now.

Will let you all know when completed our statement.

Love S x


----------



## Me and Her (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi All, 

i've not posted on here before but I thought i'd let you know about our experience of NHS funding in Cambridgeshire.

We have no known medical problems with conceiving but obviously, as a same sex couple we need some help! We therefore asked the NHS what their policy was, they initially said we were eligible for 3 goes with IVF and then when we tried to access it they said that their policy didn't cover same sex couples and so we weren't eligible! Basically no-one had a clue what their new guidelines (May 2009) meant.

We were told to apply for Exceptional Case funding, which we did. Our consultant said she was fairly certain that we would get it. After waiting 6 months for a reply, we were told that we have been refused. Apparently they put ours and another similar case through the Exceptional Cases Panel as a 'test case' and the panel decided that same-sex couples were not eligible unless they had a proven medical condition that made them sub-fertile or if they had been trying to conceive through IUI at their own expense for 3 years without success.

I hope this means that other people in Cambs can avoid wasting over a year being given the wrong information.

We are now planning to save up and go for private IUI at Bourn Hall. Which is what we would have done in the first place if they hadn't kept suggesting that we could get funding!

E.


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Me and her,

Welcome to FF. 

Thank you for sharing your expereince. We dont expect any NHS funding really but felt it was worth at least applying and putting a case forward - however I am sure the feedback will be similar to yours. I am sorry you got turned down for funding, it is so fustrating. Part of the reason we are doing it is to find out the critera of when we would be eligable for funding, having had 4 failed IUI's. I cant believe they said you would have to have been trying IUI for 3 years   before you would be eligable. Do they expect you to be having IUI every month for 3 years? Who on earth could afford that?! Its so discriminative. 

Well lets look on the positive side instead of being   - wishing you lots and lots of look for your first IUI

Love S x

S


----------



## Me and Her (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks! We have our first consultation at Bourn on Thursday so fingers crossed we won't have to wait too long.


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Don't know how I've not noticed this thread before?!?
We applied for NHS funding following our 2nd failed IVF and _did_ disclose that we'd previously funded private treatment. Our reason for this was that we'd investigated out PCT's funding policy prior to making the application & found that whilst there was no mention of same-sex couples, they did state they would only treat couples who had a diagnosis of 'subfertility'. In the absence of any known reason why I couldn't seem to conceive, it could only be down to 'unexplained subfertility'... the only problem with getting this as a diagnosis (& therefore eligiblity for funding) was that they would only label you with the diagnosis if you'd been trying for a baby naturally for 2 years with no success. Erm, a bit tricky in our circumstances don't you think??
We kind of turned this on them by reasoning that the criteria for a diagnosis was actually discriminatory and therefore specifically excluded us from access to funding. Initially the answer was NO so we appealed & asked them to take our privately funded treatment into account in lieu of 'trying naturally' (by this point we'd funded our 3rd IVF cycle & 4 iui's prior to commencing IVF). We were then asked to go see one of the top fertility consultants our PCT has, for a review of our treatment history so far. He was lovely and said he would be recommending that we receive funding as he couldn't see what else we could have done to show our commitment and need for fertility treatment. 
The whole process took over a year, but eventually we received the letter saying YES! 
Obviously things have changed for us now and we no longer need the funding   but thought our experience of going through the process might be helpful to others. 
Good luck!


----------



## kateandflo (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi,

We also had a nightmare that went all the way to the equality and human rights comission over our PCT refusing to fund ovulation induction and IUI as my infertility cannot be proven, even though the consultant told me I would need assistance from a clinic and advised against other methods.

18 months down the line and after 3 long and arduous waits, 2 declines and many letters back and forth between the consultant, ourselves, my gp and the panel, we were finally approved for IVF with ICSI starting next month. The 3rd time was for the change in treatment plan due to fertility issues with our known donor, which threatened to halt the whole process. But we were determined throughout the tears and the maddness to get even and stand up for our rights.

In the end after I had threatened legal action and quoted discrimination within local policy and nice guidelines, we finaly were told that our case was judged seperately as nice guidelines didn't apply, and we were invited to feed back into new guidelines etc. I was glad we quoted the changes in the law back at these people, but ultimately we think it was out consultant's final letter to them that sealed the deal.

I would advice others to consult some of the more helpful documents now freely available via stonewall which point out the changes to the law re discrimination against same sex couple seeking health care or any other services. I had to find out much of that information the long way.

Don't give up.

k x


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello...


My partner and I are on the waiting list for our first appointment via NHS for DIUI. I've not really posted on her before; just been reading in the background, but the issue of NHS funding is madness. Reading this thread there are clearly inconsistent experiences of gaining access or not to NHS treatment across the country. 

We live in Wales and at first we were told that because there was a national shortage of sperm and that our PCT didn't have a sperm bank in any case then we would need to self fund at a private clinc but the PCT would do some necessary tests to help reduce our costs such as bloods and a lap and dye for me. I found this disappointing but its better than nothing...So we embarked on this route, sold our van to raise some cash, started saving our pennies desperately, and then at a follow up NHS appointment were informed that the rules in wales have now changed and our PCT would fund DIUI's in a neighbouring PCT.

So that's we're we are at. It all seems really unfair that some PCTs are using the whole 'subfertility' thing. Surely there's got to be somebody, somewhere in authority who could champion equality for all women who want to have a baby?? ....and another thing... having gained access to NHS funding I find it bemusing that we are filling in forms that fail to take account of same sex couples.. my partner was faced with questions about how many children fathered   and sperm count...suppose its one step at a time but its not rocket science is it.


anyways good luck everyone..whatever route you go down


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Suku,

Welcome to FF and thanks for your post.

I am glad you get NHS DIUI - how many attempts do you get if you dont mind me asking?

It is unfair that it is sucj a postcode lottery in respect of IBF NHS funding.

We have privately paid for our 4 DIUI's and current IVF treatment. We havent recieved any news yet about our NHS application. Hoping we wont need it   but would be nice to have a back up plan in case we do! 

S x


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

hi...

to be honest I'm not quite sure exactly how many but I think they said upto 3 DIUIs and then 3 IVFs....but like I said this might not be right... we were so chuffed to be told we could have treatment that the exact number escapes me. All I know is that in wales to qualify you need to be aged under 38 and a half, not have any children already, not smoke and be a certain BMI. Also then there's the usual questions about child welfare and suitability to become a parent. 

The only downside to NHS funding is the waiting time.... but we're just gonna chill and go with the flow...


all the best to you in your treatment...hope it works out with the NHS funding x


----------



## kateandflo (Feb 22, 2010)

Good luck Suku,

In Leeds its one IVF cycle if your lucky. If you get 3 then thats fantastic!


----------

